# Opinions on new thermometer



## GaryHibbert (Oct 28, 2017)

I currently have a Maverick 733.  Never have been real happy with it.  Now it seems to be slowly dieing.  Time for a new one.
I want a 2 or 3 probe digital remote.  I'm not the least bit interested in being able to have it connect to my phone or my computer--i'd NEVER use that feature.  When I'm smoking, I'm home, keeping a close eye on my MES 30 and AMNPS.  Period.  No exceptions.
I want to be able to monitor cook chamber temp and meat temp(s).  That's all.  I'm not interested in saving or printing any of the data from my smokes.  I'm dinosaur.  I actually use a pen and paper.  LOL.
I want accuracy and simplicity and ease of use.  I DO NOT want a Maverick.
So......all opinions appreciated.
Gary


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2017)

Gary I am a hack on a PC but did get this and I can use it with my phone,for what its worth I can't use my phone for anything other then making calls LOL
If I can use it anyone cna


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 28, 2017)

A few months ago I bought the Thermoworks Smoke because I was so happy with the Thermopop I bought from them. At first I hesitated because of the $100 price tag. After having it a few months I would say it is worth every penny. It does exactly what you are looking for without connecting to your phone. I have used it multiple times per week, including several cooks of 10 hours plus, and still haven't even needed to change the batteries. 

One time I accidentally got a probe caught on something and ended up pulling the main unit off the wall and it hit my concrete porch from about a 6 foot drop. Didn't damage the thing at all. It is well built, has great battery life, and its accurate. Everything you need is included in the box, but Thermoworks also sells other probes that you can use to suit your needs. I use their thin rib probe with the Smoke all the time. Of all of the smoking equipment I own I can say that this is one purchase I do not regret at all.


----------



## Braz (Oct 28, 2017)

Another vote for the Thermoworks Smoke. I had a Maverick and a ThermoPro and much prefer the Smoke.


----------



## dr k (Oct 28, 2017)

tropics said:


> Gary I am a hack on a PC but did get this and I can use it with my phone,for what its worth I can't use my phone for anything other then making calls LOL
> If I can use it anyone cna


I've seen this therm sold under the name Morpilot. The bases are so similar. But may use the same probes and are different units. Seems to have good reviews. 
-Kurt


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks guys.  I've taken a good look at both units.  I'm leaning toward the Smoke.  It has everything I need  and all the reviews I've read have been very favorable.  It's just unfortunate I cant get it locally and will have to order it in from the states.
Gary


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 28, 2017)

dr k said:


> I've seen this therm sold under the name Morpilot. The bases are so similar. But may use the same probes and are different units. Seems to have good reviews.
> -Kurt


That is the type of thing that led me to spend the extra to get the Smoke. You won't find their therms under any other name and if you do it is certainly a knock off. Thermoworks isn't even available on Amazon and few retailers have them because according to the company retailers won't make much profit. They make a good product and they stand by it. I checked out the Morpilot on Amazon and with 13% of buyers giving it a 1 star due to inaccurate and failed probes I would avoid that one.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 28, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Thanks guys.  I've taken a good look at both units.  I'm leaning toward the Smoke.  It has everything I need  and all the reviews I've read have been very favorable.  It's just unfortunate I cant get it locally and will have to order it in from the states.
> Gary


If you go with the Smoke I hope it doesn't cost too much extra to get it to you up north. I have only heard good things about their customer service, but I haven't had a problem with any of the stuff I bought from them so I haven't had to call them. I own the Thermopop, Dot, Smoke, and I have bought a few extra probes from them. Never had a problem with anything.


----------



## radioguy (Oct 28, 2017)

Check out Igrill, they have a few selections.  I have a MAV 732,  still working fine after 3 years.  A buddy of mine has an Igrill 2 4probes,  been in use for a few years, used well.  I just checked on Amazon and it looks like Weber is putting their name on it now. 

RG


----------



## dr k (Oct 29, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Thanks guys.  I've taken a good look at both units.  I'm leaning toward the Smoke.  It has everything I need  and all the reviews I've read have been very favorable.  It's just unfortunate I cant get it locally and will have to order it in from the states.
> Gary


I guess the Smoke transmitter has all the buttons vs the receiver like most rf remotes so you go outside to make changes instead of in the comfort of your home. But you have the bigger screen and ease of use with this difference so it's a wash. I like the pro line of probes. I yet have to try Thermoworks recipe on wrapping St. Louis cut spares at 165*f and done at 203^f vs. 3-2-1.  Seems like cooking by temp when the ribs are wrapped when you cant see the bone pull back is a good way to get consistent results with the needle probe. Then upgrading to the wifi gateway for $89.00 if you want is a plus. I like dedicated rf remotes that have their own power supply vs. Sharing a device's battery with bluetooth and maybe charging it more and beig tethered to the wall more often. At least there are more options now than the Mav. Lots of probe issues I've read about with Mav remote therms. I have the OT3BBQ Mav chamber probe only with no issues and same batteries for 3+ years. I haven't had failing probe issues before and like the more substantial look of the pro line probes. It's just the extra money I have to get past before I upgrade since my remote therms are well under $20 and work fine for now.
http://blog.thermoworks.com/2017/07...uly2017-Free-Needle-Probe-Smoke-Ends-Today-cs

-Kurt


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have several therms & the Smoke is the one I use the most.
That needle probe is perfect for ribs!
Al


----------



## dr k (Oct 29, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I have several therms & the Smoke is the one I use the most.
> That needle probe is perfect for ribs!
> Al


I'll keep my eyes open for the next Smoke and free needle probe offer and jump on it even if I don't need it.  With the different probes and the Smoke being expandable to wifi with the gateway, that seems to be the best value. 
-Kurt


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2017)

I've been using my Thermoworks BlueTherm Duo for a couple of years but they don't make it anymore. My buddy got a Thermoworks Smoke. He loves it and I thought it looked good too. However, I want to connect to my tablet. They now have an add on that lets you do that. If the Bluetherm packs it in, it is my likely next choice.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2017)

Watching this thread.  I am also looking for a new therm.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 29, 2017)

I have the Smoke as well...  At the moment I am having problems with my chamber probe ( or maybe transmitter) ... I have to play (twisting/turning) with the plug when plugging in to get it to make good connection...  sometimes it will read way out of whack...  sometimes nothing at all... when I get it reading right I make sure not to bump/move it ... 

Thermopro TP20 sounds pretty good as well..  with lifetime replacement of probes...  http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/thermopro-intro-post.259973/


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 29, 2017)

This is great.  Getting lots of info and opinions.
I really don't like my Maverick 733.  Seems like I have to reread the instructions for every setup.
Charlie (AB Canuck) was saying, in another post, that Thermworks gives all SMF members a 20% discount on all therms so that will about cancel the exchange rate on our money.  I just have to find out where to place my order.
Gary


----------



## danbono (Nov 15, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> This is great.  Getting lots of info and opinions.
> I really don't like my Maverick 733.  Seems like I have to reread the instructions for every setup.
> Charlie (AB Canuck) was saying, in another post, that Thermworks gives all SMF members a 20% discount on all therms so that will about cancel the exchange rate on our money.  I just have to find out where to place my order.
> Gary



Hi Did you get 20% from Thermworks for your Smoke?
Thanks Dan


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 15, 2017)

I ordered the TP20 and did receive the discount. It has been a good unit. I also use the Tappecue which I am very happy with. It does have features you are not looking for though. The Thermworks has a great warranty as well.


----------



## danbono (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi Again How did you go about getting the 20% off? I'm thinking of buying Smoke.
Thanks Dan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2017)

danbono said:


> Hi Again How did you go about getting the 20% off? I'm thinking of buying Smoke.
> Thanks Dan



Hi Dan.  I ended up buying the Smoke.  So far (only used it one time) I really like it.  I'm going to do a review on it soon.
I had a million things to do that day and like a dummy I forgot to ask for my discount.  Duh.
Gary


----------



## Smoke23 (Nov 15, 2017)

Glad to see you went with the Smoke, I’ve been eyeing that myself. I have the IGrill2... can’t recommend it. There updates for the app on your phone ruined a good device (for me anyways). Luckily I have an older version on my old phone that works pretty good. The new app constantly loses connection and they removed the ability to set alerts for your pit temps. They did say that feature will be re-introduced in the next update.


----------



## danbono (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi So how does one get the discount?
Thanks Dan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 15, 2017)

Smoke23 said:


> Glad to see you went with the Smoke, I’ve been eyeing that myself. I have the IGrill2... can’t recommend it. There updates for the app on your phone ruined a good device (for me anyways). Luckily I have an older version on my old phone that works pretty good. The new app constantly loses connection and they removed the ability to set alerts for your pit temps. They did say that feature will be re-introduced in the next update.



If you want connectivity Smoke to phone you'll also have to purchace the Smoke Gateway.  Not sure on that price--I didn't want that feature
Gary


----------



## old golfer guy (Nov 15, 2017)

Have any of you heard about Meater? It is a Kickstarter program which I know nothing about. If it gets into production I think it will be great. One probe in the meat will give both IT and pit temp. wirelessly to you smart device. For you SV people I think you can probe the meat and leave the probe in the bag for the whole cook. Pretty cool.
Dale


----------



## Smoke23 (Nov 16, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> If you want connectivity Smoke to phone you'll also have to purchace the Smoke Gateway.  Not sure on that price--I didn't want that feature
> Gary


I wanted the IGrill because of the four probe capability not the phone capability. Plus it’s only Bluetooth so the range is limited. The Smoke comes with a base and receiver, which would work for me. The IGrill comes only with the base unit, your phone becomes the receiver.


----------



## Smoke23 (Nov 16, 2017)

old golfer guy said:


> Have any of you heard about Meater? It is a Kickstarter program which I know nothing about. If it gets into production I think it will be great. One probe in the meat will give both IT and pit temp. wirelessly to you smart device. For you SV people I think you can probe the meat and leave the probe in the bag for the whole cook. Pretty cool.
> Dale


I’ve read a little on the Meater but won’t really look at it if it goes into production. Not into Kickstarter at all.


----------



## bregent (Nov 16, 2017)

The probes are in production now. Only the Block is preorder.

https://meater.com/shop/


----------



## bregent (Nov 16, 2017)

Smoke23 said:


> I’ve read a little on the Meater but won’t really look at it if it goes into production. Not into Kickstarter at all.



Just curious why you wouldn't buy something that started as a Kickstarter project?


----------



## old golfer guy (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't know much about Kickstarter but it looks like the Meater is heading to the Xmas list.
Dale


----------



## Smoke23 (Nov 16, 2017)

bregent said:


> Just curious why you wouldn't buy something that started as a Kickstarter project?


That was a typo. What I meant was I’m not one to invest on something in Kickstarter. If it makes it to the store shelves, I really don’t care if it started at Kickstarter or not.


----------



## dr k (Nov 16, 2017)

The Meater has had a lot of delays and missed release dates. The last I heard was an issue with the rechargeable battery in each probe. The interior components are in the end of the probe that is inserted into the meat so the meat is a heat sink to protect the electronics but the max electronic high heat limit is close to boiling so those briskets and shoulders are close to max. This is old news and I haven't heard anything recent in 6 months or more. I didn't invest in the Meater two years ago bevause R&D wasnt transparent enough. I like the concept but the componets in each probe have to be covered in a sealant otherwise humidity condensing inside would destroy the electronics in the probe the first use. I hope the probes are non serviceable and permanently sealed when manufactured because if the end user could open the probe to mess with a battery then the integrity of the electronics could be compromised. There is still an issue with keeping the cable/probe joint dry in regular digital therms let alone tiny delicate components inside each Meater probe. I look forward to the release of this therm with great anticipation. I want this to work but a rechargeable battery in each probe seems like the Achilles heal of getting it into investors hands. 
- Kurt


----------



## old golfer guy (Nov 17, 2017)

dr k, if you hear any more about the Meater if possible could you keep me (us) informed?
Thanks 
Dale


----------



## dr k (Nov 17, 2017)

old golfer guy said:


> dr k, if you hear any more about the Meater if possible could you keep me (us) informed?
> Thanks
> Dale


I'm hoping those that are in this meat thermometer forum let us know when their Meater arrives. There will be a lot of tests and reviews to read. I haven't searched the Meater on here on SMF or visited their site in awhile. 
-Kurt


----------

